# UK TV in Benidorm



## srigofthedump (May 9, 2009)

Hi guys Hope I am not hijacking a private post forum? Im new on here so hello to you all. Just downsized for cost reasons to a private aparment in benidorm (Evamar near outdoor market). Getting BBC1 ITV1 (uk northwest local news) and a bad CNN. TV seams to picj thes up on tunning UHF however many apartments are tourist run and these have access to al UK Tv channels but pay to viewthrough slot TV(1euro). The reception desk speak english but not willing to help. Any idea how I can tap into there community system to get access to other UK TV channels. Any help would be appreciated. Stig


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome, well I can think of a couple of things (a) go back to reception at a different time/day and speak to someobody else or (b) find out who the presidente of the community is, tracj him/her down and say what you are looking for. 

Shout if I have misunderstood what you are looking to achieve.


----------



## srigofthedump (May 9, 2009)

Hi Steve, tried 3 times but not getting anywhere. Because 80% of apartments are run for tourists there only probably interested in getting money out of them. The spanish owner does not speak any english and just says its terrest tv. I didnt think BBC and ITV were available this way and as they show sky sports in the bar downstairs next to the reception they must stream this to the TVs that are paying. Im just curious why my TV cant pick up theother channels


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

srigofthedump said:


> Hi guys Hope I am not hijacking a private post forum? Im new on here so hello to you all. Just downsized for cost reasons to a private aparment in benidorm (Evamar near outdoor market). Getting BBC1 ITV1 (uk northwest local news) and a bad CNN. TV seams to picj thes up on tunning UHF however many apartments are tourist run and these have access to al UK Tv channels but pay to viewthrough slot TV(1euro). The reception desk speak english but not willing to help. Any idea how I can tap into there community system to get access to other UK TV channels. Any help would be appreciated. Stig


hi
it sounds like your block has some sort of dish and channel redistribution system, especially if you get bbc1 by tuning the tv via UHF! so you are already on the community system.

they basically have a dish and use tech equipment to redistribute certain frequencies around their system - and so they can control what channels are where...basically think of it like a rebroadcaster mesh system...that is all they are doing, but on a smaller scale inside a community.

these systems may only have limited number of channels and may not allow you to use your own private "sky" or Freesat box, but only the appartments / communitys own digibox. and it will be "legally questionable" if they are feeding pay tv channels.


----------



## srigofthedump (May 9, 2009)

Well the TV that the guests use have a coin slot 1 euro to view the tv


----------

